# Electric Bike Tour's Receive Legislative Go-Ahead On Isle of Man



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Department of Infrastructure changes regulations to bring them into alliance with those on Europe as they apply to electric-assist bikes.

More...


----------

